# 03 2.5s speed limiter? or what?>



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

I was able to take my 2.5s auto aulti to high 140s. 2 days afterwards it is staing gluued to 115-116 no matter how much/long i accelerate....it is stable at 4k rpm so it could not be fuel cutoff, and as i did 140s it cant be a speedlimiter cause now is glued @ 115. 


please help.

thnx in advance


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

115 is the limit on the 2.5's. I have no clue how you got it to 140....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Were you going downhill or something?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

his car was on a DC-10.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*that is some gooooooood shit, yo!*

can I have some?

J/K


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

st8, level highway. no hills nothing.

so then u say there is a speed limiter? how do i get rid of it? reprogram ecu? how? 



thnx in advance


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Particle_Racing said:


> *st8, level highway. no hills nothing.
> 
> so then u say there is a speed limiter? how do i get rid of it? reprogram ecu? how?
> 
> ...



first of all....140??? and then you woke up right...

Second: Lets play along and say you did do 140 on a public highway.... the first question should be WHY??? the next question should be where do you live, so we can all try to avoid you if possible, because you're a firey crash waiting to happen...let me guess on stock tires as well I bet..

your member name has a reference to Racing.... which is cool... if done correctly...ON A TRACK.....


newbies.....


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Particle_Racing said:


> *I was able to take my 2.5s auto aulti to high 140s. 2 days afterwards it is staing gluued to 115-116 no matter how much/long i accelerate....it is stable at 4k rpm so it could not be fuel cutoff, and as i did 140s it cant be a speedlimiter cause now is glued @ 115. *


Why is it I'm having a real hard time believing this??
High 140's? I'd think you'd be soooo into the redline to make this not right. If it were a 5 spd, I could entertain the thought of an electronic glitch, but an auto 2.5? Sorry, but I'm not seeing how this could be. My good friend has a silver Altima 2.5 auto and I've witnessed the 115ish speed limiter. I've also witnessed that same limiter that cuts off the 3.5 at 130.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

YES! hi 140s - on a level st8 road i was in hi 4k's or 5k's on the RPMs

if i would not of gotten that 147-149mph - i would automaticly asume its a speed limiter...but i got up there. thats why i posted thi post - cause its like wtf!? why did it get glued on 115 @ 4k rpm now...


neway...how can u reprogram the ecu to let me take the car past the limiter's spex? neone?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I haven't been on the board in a while, so it will feel good to say....



BULLSHEEATT!!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *BULLSHEEATT!!!! *


Classic!

btw, this guy must have been smoking crack and must be confused with KILOMETERS.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Particle_Racing said:


> *YES! hi 140s - on a level st8 road i was in hi 4k's or 5k's on the RPMs
> 
> if i would not of gotten that 147-149mph - i would automaticly asume its a speed limiter...but i got up there. thats why i posted thi post - cause its like wtf!? why did it get glued on 115 @ 4k rpm now...*


At the moment, there is no known way of bypassing the fuel cut or speed limiter of the 2002-up Altimas. Now let me entertain this for a second. 

The only thing I can suggest is to have your instrument cluster checked to make sure it's not giving you false indications. If your gauges are in spec, I'll have to waive the BS flag on you. Going by the rpms you gave at that unattainable speed, redline would calculate out to around a 170 mph or higher top speed if the car had enough power. Absolutely not the case. Just for kicks, I took my Alti up to around 125, and even then, I was sitting in the RPM range that you gave for the 4-cyl. My 3.5 doesn't need to rev out that high in the RPM's to make power like the 2.5 does. That 4 banger would have to wind up waaaay past 5k to clock anything remotely close to 150 mph, and I will say that if you had kept it down in the 130 range, I might actually believe it. I could even believe it if it were a stick, but as the story stands, I'll never believe almost 150 from a stock 2.5 auto.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

now way your 2.5 went to 140. all 2.5s stop at 119, thats what mine goes to.


----------



## johnmann (May 30, 2003)

I have heard you can actually go faster than 118 in third, then you would be rev-limited. I have never tested this however. Fourth gear or overdrive is the one that is speed limited.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry bud thats bullshit, anyone who has an auto 2.5s would know that when going around 80 there rpms are around 3k somewhere, if you were going around 140, you would have hit the rev limiter b4 that and you would have lost control and died prolly cuz your car would bounce back so hard youd loose control.... but in the famous words of dave sheppal( how ever you spell it) "BULLSHEAAT BIOTCH!"


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Wait a sec, do you have stock sized tires?


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

He'd Have to Be rolling On 22'z!!! LOL My Sister's 03 Altima is riding on 19's and we have tested the speed difference. She's on 215/35/19 and she's approx 7 mph over what she's really doing. But C'mon 140mph.........


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Actually the wheels would have to be smaller.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

The fuel cut-off is control by the air flow sensor (IAT) in your intake tube.
The sensor measures the air velocity and temperature. as the velocity increases the temperature rises and the sensor cut off fuel. mainly designed to save gas. you can fix the IAT sensor to 
continue to flow more fuel as the temperature rises. there are module's that are made to do just this, it will increase hp and torque. I have one of these module's in my 03 3.5 / 5-sp. there
designed more for automatics, but work great in manual trans.
look into: www.nextlevelracing.com


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

got any pics? Or a dyno?


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

No dyno, pict' at :

www.altimas.net user: altimateone


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Was the hp and tq increase very noticeable?


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

The torque increase was very noticeable on the low end, it pulls
alot stronger hits 2nd alot harder. the top end acceleration is also stronger I was very happy with the increase in power.
Of course you'll see an decrease in gas milage, but if you get the 
tri-phase you can turn it off and on at any time while your driving. 
I have not tested my top speed, but I've gone 120 and still pulling very strong.

I think theorectical top speed for the 3.5se/5-sp is 142 by its gear ratio more hp might get you there faster but unless you change your gears or put taller tires on you want go much faster.


----------



## serb41 (Jun 11, 2003)

i was gonna get an injen intake for my 2003 3.5. Would that let it go faster that 130, or would it still be the same? I was also looking at the tri-phase performance module from next level racing. If i get that new intake, would there be any point in getting the module?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I notice that Mr. Particle isn't coming back to tell us that he broke to the 200mph barrier yet, all while getting 49mpg, with 4 over grown adults in the car.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yep, you guys scaired him off. whoops. so, anyways. can i take the speed limiter off my sentra? im trying to push the 200 mph mark but its never gonna happen till i get that thing taken off 
but seriously, is there a way? i've never even got my car past 100 but i think its b/s that if im ever running from the cops or something that my speed is limited.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Actually the wheels would have to be smaller. *


 no, they would have to be taller. smaller tires would register a higher rpm at a lower speed. taller tires take more distance to roll the same amount of revolutions as a smaller tire.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^hes right. im rolling 17's and that sure is what happens.


----------



## jonlholl (Dec 18, 2007)

I've got a 2005 altima 2.5 auto, rolling on 20's with 225/35/20. My speedo is off by 5 mph.

I've got a friend who has a 2.5 5 speed he also claims he got it to 140 one time. but now its glued to 116. There could be something that allows the car to go over 116 one time, then something triggers and no longer allows it o go over that speed.


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

altimateone said:


> The fuel cut-off is control by the air flow sensor (IAT) in your intake tube.
> The sensor measures the air velocity and temperature. as the velocity increases the temperature rises and the sensor cut off fuel. mainly designed to save gas. you can fix the IAT sensor to
> continue to flow more fuel as the temperature rises. there are module's that are made to do just this, it will increase hp and torque. I have one of these module's in my 03 3.5 / 5-sp. there
> designed more for automatics, but work great in manual trans.
> look into: www.nextlevelracing.com




the iat sensor, is the intake air temp sensor. yes it is probably in the intake to the throttle body. the mass air flow sensor measures air going into the engine, yes it does use tempature to do this, but the more air it measures coming in the more fuel will be dumped to maintain a 14.7:1 air ratio.


----------

